# Selling my Premiere with an Upgraded 2 TB HD



## Mgnyc11 (Aug 5, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Premie...D-/330994774655?ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


----------

